# Τούλα Σιετή, in memoriam



## sarant (Jun 12, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από το σάιτ του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών:





Την Παρασκευή 11/6/2010 πληροφορηθήκαμε το θάνατο της φίλης και συναδέλφου μας Τούλας Σιετή, μιας από τις καλύτερες μεταφράστριες από τα γερμανικά. Η ασθένεια χτύπησε την Τούλα λίγο πριν από το Πάσχα και δυστυχώς εξελίχθηκε ραγδαία. Η Τούλα θα λείψει από τον κλάδο μας, από το χώρο των εκδόσεων και των γραμμάτων. Αφήνει όμως πίσω της μεγάλο και σημαντικό έργο: μεταφράσεις έργων του Τέοντορ Αντόρνο, του Ρόμπερτ Μούζιλ, του Γκύντερ Γκρας, του Άλφρεντ Ντέμπλιν, του Τόμας Μαν, του Γκαίτε, του Μάρτιν Βάλζερ, του Γιόζεφ Ροτ, κ.ά.

Η Τούλα ήταν επίσης ιδρυτικό μέλος του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών και στήριξε από την αρχή θερμά την προσπάθεια αυτή. Ο κόσμος της μετάφρασης και των εκδόσεων θρηνεί το θάνατό της.

Ο ΣΜΕΔ εκφράζει τα θερμότερα συλλυπητήριά του στην οικογένειά της και στους κοντινούς της ανθρώπους.

Η κηδεία της Τούλας Σιετή θα γίνει τη Δευτέρα 14/6/2010, στις 15:30, από το νεκροταφείο Ζωγράφου.


----------



## tuna (Jun 14, 2010)

Έπρεπε να δω αυτή τη φωτογραφία για να καταλάβω ποια ήταν η Τούλα Σιετή. 
Είχα την ευκαιρία να καπνίσω μαζί της ένα τσιγάρο, σε μια από τις συνελεύσεις του ΣΜΕΔ. Παρόλο που δεν ανταλλάξαμε πάνω από δυο-τρεις κουβέντες, έμεινα τότε με την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ένας γλυκύτατος άνθρωπος, ανοιχτών οριζόντων...


----------



## ekc_1971 (Jun 15, 2010)

Eίμαι καινούργιος στον χώρο, αν και δεν γνώριζα την Τούλα όπως και τους περισσότερους σαν άνθρωπος λυπάμαι. Είναι κρίμα στην εποχή μας να χάνονται άνθρωπο τόσο νέοι. Όμως μέσα απο τα έργα της ένα κομμάτι της θα είναι για πάντα εδώ και ελπίζω πως όντως θα πάει σε έναν καλύτερο κόσμο.


----------

